

The mystery doge ad in the Guardian's financial pages - msantos
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/feb/07/much-doge

======
msantos
Anyone interested in the original print ad, here it's
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bf3U1C7IMAE_MkJ.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bf3U1C7IMAE_MkJ.jpg:large)

------
dgant
Ironically -- or perhaps intentionally -- online coverage of this stunt may
garner more traffic than a straightforward ad would have.

~~~
lobotryas
Of course, that's what they were counting on. There's no such thing as too
many customers or too much publicity.

~~~
danoprey
"We don't really need the advertising anymore, we get enough traffic as it
is." What a ridiculous thing to say!

~~~
TheRubyist
Such an lie

